# Willie the Pigeon was Killed today



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Im so sad I can hardly see,, but this morning We found Him in the corner of His big safe patio, He trusted Me that it was safe, and it looks like a cat ripped a section of screen off and came in and got Him, I cant help but think, maybe a little corner was loose and the cat just pulled it off a little more, there will never be another bird quite like Willie, He will be so missed by Me and everyone else, Thank You all for Your helpful advise, and sharing
Michael

Thank You all for Your kind words and comments, I can barely stand to visit this group now that Willie is gone, He was not just some normal pigeon, I keep feeling like I let Him down, by letting something get him, He trusted Me 100% that He was safe and loved, Me and My Sister Joyce are both devastated that He is gone, of all the normal birds all over the yard and eating at Her bird feeder, some stray wild cat has to break in and attack Willie, I dont know why still, but I just hope and pray His Spirit can find Me again, soon, Im crying now as I type,
Thanks
Click on My statistics and all threads started By Me, and just enjoy and have fun watching Willies adventures, and I hope He returns soon.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Mike, My wife and I are so sorry to hear this, it brakes our hearts. Willey was so cool and he will be missed very much. I sure hope you can get another Pigeon. We feel your pain and are so, so sorry...............*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

So sorry to read that, Mike.

He was a wonderful character, and it was always fun to read of and see his adventures.

John


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so deeply sorry to hear the news.  

Willie was such a wonderful bird, may he enjoy the peace that Our Lord brings to all His creatures upon their return to Him.

It is not the cats' fault but owners, who should be held accountable.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I am so sorry over the loss of Willie.Losing him is like losing a family member.
Daryl


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Willie*

WOW, it is postings like this that really really hit bottom, I am speachless. The wife and I watched all the videos and thought highly of Willie and you on your adventures. OUR sincere thoughts for Willie and may he fly high and happy in his new land. >Kevin & Denise


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Willie was such a fun character! I will miss hearing stories about him.

Wishing you only the best....my deepest condolences.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh no! I am so, so sorry!  Willie was such a cool bird, and no doubt will be missed here on PT.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

R.I.P Willie  truly a great bird


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Oh Mike........I am so very, very sorry

I so enjoyed all of your adventures with Willy.

Willy was such a special bird. I know you must be totally devastated.


FLY FOREVER FREE AND HIGH PRECIOUS WILLY


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank You all for Your support, I cant even watch a video or look at a picture of Him without crying, I already miss him riding on the seat in My truck eating fries


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss, Willie "the stunt pigeon" was quite a character(as I'm sure you are as well)
devastating to loose a friend like that, I hope your feelings of loss and pain are fleeting and replaced by the wonderfull memories of your pigeon pal
truly sorry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He was so very special. Mike, I am so sorry, I have no words. He will be greatly missed.

Reti


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

So sorry to hear that. Life is full of these things. Loves ones and loved pets, all go.

Find comfort in remembering the companionship and fun you two had together, in the short time you had together. Your time and his time were not wasted. But enjoyed.

This is why everyone should hug, call or visit those they care about, as often as possible. Because tomorrow is promised to no man. Or pigeon.

Gonna go call my mother right now.


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> So sorry to hear that. Life is full of these things. Loves ones and loved pets, all go.
> 
> Find comfort in remembering the companionship and fun you two had together, in the short time you had together. Your time and his time were not wasted. But enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Thank You so much, You are so right tho. We must enjoy every minute We have with Our loved ones


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Just saw this horrible news! I'm soooo sorry about Willie 
His antics will surely be missed - he was one special bird.
RIP sweet Willie


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Mike! I just read this and I'm stunned! You and he were such a pair. And sweet Willie was a pigeon beyond compare. I have a feeling you'll be "hearing" from him. You were so very close.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't believe it! Thought Willie would go on forever.. Another good reason to keep your cats INSIDE THE HOUSE!!!!!! you don't know what they are doing at your neighbors.. or to the wild birds too... Im so sorry this tradgedy has taken this special bird from you.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.He was a very special bird.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> So sorry to hear that. Life is full of these things. Loves ones and loved pets, all go.
> 
> Find comfort in remembering the companionship and fun you two had together, in the short time you had together. Your time and his time were not wasted. But enjoyed.
> 
> ...


*Amen to that!*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh Mike .. I am so terribly sorry to learn of Willie's passing. You and he brightened my life on many a gloomy day. My heart goes out to you for the loss of Willie .. such a very special pigeon and such a very special relationship between you and Willie. I hope another pigeon finds you soon .. 

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is so sad  he was truly a special bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mike, I am really sorry to hear this news. You cannot blame a cat, or even the people who keep it. It could have been a raccoon, possum or rat just as well. Unfortunately, it is up to the owner of the bird to try and keep it safe from the many predators out there, and there are many. Things happen.Many let their birds out, and people with cats like to do the same. Don't know if it was just screening on the patio, but that just isn't safe, and won't keep many things out. Many predators can get through screening. Hardware cloth is needed. Mike, I'm so sorry. He will be missed a lot. Some birds are harder to replace than others, and Willie was certainly one of those birds.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*I'm sorry Mike*

Dear Mike, I am so truly sorry to hear about the loss of Willie. The pain you must feel is barely imaginable. I am crying as I write this, and I only met Willie through your videos and stories. It is a great loss to the Pigeon world...there will never be another bird like him. And it is also a great loss to Pigeon-talk, because your stories brought us all great joy. The world is a better place because Willie was in it. Rest peacefully, Willie. And Mike, my heart goes out to you. Thanks for sharing Willie with us. Joni


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I just saw this thread, Mike and, I, too, can't begin to tell you how sorry I am about Willie's loss!

I just stared at the screen and kept saying, "On, NO!" 

Thank goodness I can "touch" type and not have to see the keys because there were too many tears!

I am so very very sorry! Willie was one of a kind and will be soooo missed. 

Only time will help dull your pain and sorrow. I know he will always be with you in your heart and memories.

Perhaps this poem by Mary Frye will bring some comfort:

*Do Not Stand At My Grave and Weep*

*Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow,
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.

I am in the morning hush,
I am in the gracrful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the star shine of the night.

I am in flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room,
I am the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there. I did not die.*

**********************************************

Sending comforting thoughts at this sad time with _Love and Hugs..._

Shi


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

...I'm so sorry...
I can't even imagine what you are going through. Just looking through pictures of Willie now both brought a smile to my face, and wrenched my heart at the same time. He was clearly loved, and obviously knew it. I can say with certainty that he did live his life as one of the very luckiest pigeons in the world.
You have my deepest sympathies, and I hope that both you and Willie find peace.

-April


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank You April, I cant stand to read all these sweet messages, I missd Him so much, We had a lot of fun together, I filmed so many silly videos of Him, and I cant watch them any more
Thankls
Michael


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

its sad to see another good bird flying over the rainbow bridge ,may he find his peace with his eternal journey ........


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Of course. I felt both he and you deserved a little picture or something.
And do be sure to hang on to all of those photos and videos you have... It's hard to believe right now, but one day, if even a long time from now, you'll be able to look upon them and smile.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

sad to loose a friend, i never met him, but he sounded like a good bird, nothing will ever replace him, but i can send u a pigeon if u want 1, i just rescue 4 babies and 3 youngers ones, they r mainly white, with some black, let me know, 1 more time, sorry, like i said these r babies, so they would be use to u soon.
It may sound silly, but pigeons are also Gods creation, GOD told Noah, that the waters were coming down thru a pigeon, pigeons represent love, peace, the holy spirit, I assure u, that keeping him in ur heart will be enough, dont think of him passing, but think of him going to a better place, nothing last forever, but u can keeping alive in ur heart.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

cubanlofts said:


> sad to loose a friend, i never met him, but he sounded like a good bird, nothing will ever replace him, but i can send u a pigeon if u want 1, i just rescue 4 babies and 3 youngers ones, they r mainly white, with some black, let me know, 1 more time, sorry, like i said these r babies, so they would be use to u soon.
> It may sound silly, but pigeons are also Gods creation, GOD told Noah, that the waters were coming down thru a pigeon, pigeons represent love, peace, the holy spirit, I assure u, that keeping him in ur heart will be enough, dont think of him passing, but think of him going to a better place, nothing last forever, but u can keeping alive in ur heart.


That is VERY NICE


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> That is VERY NICE


I visited ur website, lovely sweet birds, iam raising 4 babies by hand, i just rescued them yesterday, cause their parent were killed by hawks and raccoons, they r white with black tails, i hope they will be sweet, that king bird is huge, what did they fed him as a baby, fertilizer


----------

